# Superbus



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2011)

I saw this in a CPU Magazine a few months ago and had to post it here:
http://www.superbusproject.com/







It is all electric, seats 23 people in comfort, 6 wheel steering, and maxes out at 155 MPH.  I don't think anything like it has ever been made.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jul 1, 2011)

That'd be rather difficult to implement in densely populated cities like New York. It'd be a suitable replacement, however, for medium-/long-distance stretches ordinarily covered by the now-aging rail system.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 1, 2011)

i imagine this car gonna hard to run, it looks longer than bus


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2011)

You should check out the videos they uploaded.  Even though it is very long, the six wheel steering allows it to maneuver in less space than a conventional bus.

Superbus visits Masdar City
Superbus making tight turns with the help of rear wheel steering
First ride of Superbus 17 September 2010 Lelystad


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 1, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You should check out the videos they uploaded.  Even though it is very long, the six wheel steering allows it to maneuver in less space than a conventional bus.
> 
> Superbus visits Masdar City
> Superbus making tight turns with the help of rear wheel steering
> First ride of Superbus 17 September 2010 Lelystad



yes thats the answer wheel steering, like this


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 1, 2011)

Doesn't look longer than a bus to me. Just seems that way cause it's so low to the ground.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 1, 2011)

I like the Stryker better


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2011)

Stryker can't carry 23 people nor do 155 MPH on the highway.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 1, 2011)

I can see many a passenger reaching for the brown paper bag in this bus.
The suspension must be super stiff and the tires must be under a high PSI to kepp this scuffing on the ground.

Especially fully loaded.


----------



## Drone (Jul 3, 2011)

That thing looks ridiculous.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 3, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Stryker can't carry 23 people nor do 155 MPH on the highway.



Yes you see those speed limits all the time.

I found this funny, sorry but public transport is going to hell now never mind making it more exspenive.  Which each year they  kill some more of the public transport in PA.



> This service will be yours for a fare which is comparable to the prices of present day’s public transport


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 3, 2011)

AsRock said:


> I found this funny, sorry but public transport is going to hell now never mind making it more exspenive. Which each year they kill some more of the public transport in PA.



everyone i know couldn't care less about the speed they just don't want it to cost as much, forget superbus, give me cheap transportation thats reliable


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 3, 2011)

Superbus? More like DeathBus?

Assuming it gets here in Houston and for whatever reason its aloud to go over 60MPH. I wouldn't rest my life in the BusDriver. No thank you, not at speeds above 80MPH.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 3, 2011)

id rather drive.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Fat people, handicapped people, and luggage have no business in the bus of the future . . . apparently.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2011)

The money for researching the bus is coming from United Arab Emerites.  Most likely, it would have a dedicated 100+ MPH route between two points (kind of like the Concorde did between Paris and NYC).  It isn't intended to replace your typical bus.  In fact, it is mostly intended to be a tourist attraction.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> everyone i know couldn't care less about the speed they just don't want it to cost as much, forget superbus, give me cheap transportation thats reliable



Well here it's kinda the same who cares,  what we need is people who can run a bus service reliably in the 1st place.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 4, 2011)

Futuristic trains are much cooler then futuristic buses.


----------

